# Another hello from the UK



## jhuckle (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm James, I'm obsessed with classic aircraft and I have a particular obsession with sound recording them which I've been doing for the last 5 years.

My 'Virtual Museum' is here.

I'm hosting about 100 of my sound recordings from about 35 manufacturers/builders over about 60 types (that's a guess and I should probably know the exact number) from a Bleriot through to a Hawk T1.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2010)

WElcome to the forum James


----------



## magnu (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Nice site. Just my opinion but it may look even better with a few more pics of the planes your recording.

Anyway, welcome....


----------



## jhuckle (Sep 14, 2010)

The sound of a SLR is difficult to remove! There are a few pics on there but I can't make my mind up whether to use B+W for faux authenticity or colour for contrast. I used to run a site with photos but with the myriad other sites that spring up 7 or 8 years ago it seemed pretty pointless.


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2010)

welcome from the north east James


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome from the north west, but used to be not far from him up above !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard James.


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum...


----------



## Geedee (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Loiner (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi James, thanks for posting your virtual museum link, I'll have a little perusal on there in the next few days.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, James.... Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry for the belated greeting.


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 1, 2010)

James, welcome to the forum......


----------

